# Mes Gen 1/Gen 2



## dave from mesa (Oct 29, 2014)

How do I tell the diff? I see some on sale now that look the same as mine (Gen 1 I think) with the controller in the back. Thought the Gen 2 have the controller built in on the front.

How do I tell the diff?

Example:     Gen1/Gen2 or no Gen?


Controller is in the same place as mine. Gen1 or Gen 2?

thanks

dave


----------



## old sarge (Oct 29, 2014)

My understanding from all the posts is that the GEN 1 has the controller on the back. I reckon I could be wrong though.


----------



## dave from mesa (Oct 29, 2014)

That's what I thought also.

The link is a brand new unit. Would have thought that all the Gen 1's would have been sold by now.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 30, 2014)

dave from mesa said:


> That's what I thought also.
> 
> The link is a brand new unit. Would have thought that all the Gen 1's would have been sold by now.


I think Gen 1s are still being made. You see a bunch of the MES 30 Gen 1s (like mine) on Amazon but not so much of the MES 40 Gen 1 units there. And Old Sarge is right; the controller for the Gen 1 is on top in the back while for the Gen 2 it's in the front. There are also differences inside as well. The link you provided is for the MES 30 Gen 1, the same exact smoker I own and love. I bought it on Amazon for $189 two years. While I was doing my research, the price was $169 but I wasn't ready to buy it then. When I pulled the trigger, the price had jumped $20 but I was too impatient to wait to see if the price would go down in a week or so. Still it remains among the best purchases I eer made.


----------



## jted (Oct 30, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> I think Gen 1s are still being made. You see a bunch of the MES 30 Gen 1s (like mine) on Amazon but not so much of the MES 40 Gen 1 units there. And Old Sarge is right; the controller for the Gen 1 is on top in the back while for the Gen 2 it's in the front. There are also differences inside as well. The link you provided is for the MES 30 Gen 1, the same exact smoker I own and love. I bought it on Amazon for $189 two years. While I was doing my research, the price was $169 but I wasn't ready to buy it then. When I pulled the trigger, the price had jumped $20 but I was too impatient to wait to see if the price would go down in a week or so. Still it remains among the best purchases I eer made.


Dave, Rick is right. The 20070910 was and remains their best seller. If you go to the thread titled how many MES owners you will see a break down of MES smoker owners on the forum. Even if all the MES30 are not GEN 1's they out number any others.

 The Gen 1 MES is a great starter smoker. Don't get me wrong it is not with out it's problems but all can be remedied.  At it's price point it is the most reliable with great customer support.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 31, 2014)

jted said:


> Dave, Rick is right. The 20070910 was and remains their best seller. If you go to the thread titled how many MES owners you will see a break down of MES smoker owners on the forum. Even if all the MES30 are not GEN 1's they out number any others.
> 
> The Gen 1 MES is a great starter smoker. Don't get me wrong it is not with out it's problems but all can be remedied.  At it's price point it is the most reliable with great customer support.


Jted,

Your description and assessment of the MES 30 20070910 is the best I've ever read. I think it's the best starter smoker around and agree that MES provides great customer support. With my smoker I think I've had to call them twice in two years. The first call was unnecessary because I called to have them send me the wood chip loader upgrade because I didn't know my smoker already had it. I've had absolutely no functional problems with my MES; the only big problem I've had was due to my own failure to regularly clean the high temp limit switch and the temp sensor on the back wall.

When I get everything right, I would confidently put up the ribs and beef briskets I've smoked in my MES against anybody else's--as long as smoke rings weren't judging factors.


----------

